Ask HN: What would happen you stopped doing your work? - r4victor
======
BjoernKW
I'm an independent IT consultant. I provide software-based solutions to
business problems. I design and create software that makes business processes
more efficient and I coach software developers in the use of frameworks and
best practices so they get up to speed quickly in technologies that are new to
them.

Because I'm not the only one to offer these or similar services in the grand
scheme of things nothing much would happen if I stopped working.

On a smaller scale, however, my clients might either end up with less
efficient solutions to their problems or no solutions at all, which often
means that plenty of manual work would be required to compensate for process
shortcomings.

Hence, time and money would be wasted that might've been put to better use.

In terms of the coaching aspect of my work, developers might take longer to
become proficient in their new framework / language of choice. They also might
be able to produce value in a new framework but they might do so using best
practices they know from an approach they used before, which is common when
for example transitioning from C# to Java or formerly purely back-end-based
work to work that involves web front-ends, too.

This in turn could lead to low software quality and ultimately unmaintainable
software.

------
throwaway713824
I stopped working several years ago. I still go to the office and collect a
check. In reality I do about 4 hours of real work a week. Have been for years.
Software development is the ultimate bullsh-t job.

------
cimmanom
A handful of people would be much more stressed for a few months and then
they’d find someone to replace me.

------
r4victor
My apologies. There should be "if", of course, and I somehow overlooked it.

------
gpestana
Nothing.

